# Scent Control



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Obviously the best method is to use the wind in your favor.. Now that thats out of the way, i rarely get to hunt when i want to, so i hunt whenever i can. I have multiple stand sites on a small (140 ac.) East Tx property, a couple "permanent" pop-up ground sets, a few 16' leant to's, and several 20 to 25' lok-ons, all placed with predominate winds in mind.. Problem is, the wind never fails to swirl around a bit, making it a problem as much as a freind. I'm religious about scent management/control, and still get "busted" about half the time... :headknock Years back the only scent control i used was a good dose of campfire smoke.. Had kinda forgot all about that untill i read about it on a different bowhunting forum.. Any thoughts on that, or different ideas? I'm open


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not much you can do.............about the swirling winds or the scent control. 99.99% scent control is absolutely useless and 100% is unattainable, so IMO, to try and mask your scent is a 100% waste of time. Bottomline is "that is why its called hunting and not killing" because things happen that allow the animals to beat us. Happens all of the time. 

BTW, is you are 20' up and getting busted, I would bet good money it isn't from scent, more likely movement/sounds that is alerting the deer. Just my .02.

Good luck.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

I'vs started using "Buck Bomb" scents. They come in a few different ones like doe in estres and dominant buck and are in aresol cans. I spray them on the ground outside of my blind and they have proved to cover my scent very well. I've had bucks as close as 10-15 feet from my ground blind this year down wind and haven't had many issues with them catching my scent. I also make sure and wash all of my clothes in scent free detergents and use scent free dryer sheets. Seems to be a good combination.. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Best cover sent are tarsal glands, freeze them and break em out each time you hunt.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I am a firm believer in getting 'high' especially in the morn >>In the morn your scent rises due to thermal currents...>>once<< busted from ANY type of stand your pretty much done at that loca OR that has been my exper here in E Tex...


----------



## Poco Mojito (Jun 20, 2013)

I buy those 4x6 rifle box blinds at Ace Hardware in Brady. Convert end to bow window. Seal all the cracks. Install a plastic lip around the inside window, tape Saran wrap to cover the window and shoot through the wrap. I still wear scent blocker carbon suit and rubber boots. We have an MLD 3 lease. I took 8 deer and 3 hogs using this method this past season. All shots inside of 20 yards. Wind direction helps for sure but not as critical as with a pop-up blind. October/warm days the blinds can get really hot inside-once you begin to sweat the game is over, the animals win.


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

*scent control*

As mentioned the wind sometimes betrays us. I ALWAYS wear rubber boots and have great success with a product called Gland-U-Lure. It is made by Buck Stop Lure Co. and I order it online from Ye Olde Archery Shoppe.com. It is a liquid that I place a few drops on my boots or on a drag rag. Have had deer come in along the same trail that I walked down to get to my ground blind. I also squirt a few drops onto the tree trunks and bushes around my blind and area. It is not very expensive so I carry 3 or 4 bottles with me in my pack.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Are you sure they are smelling you up in the air rather than a scent trail you left walking in?
As mentioned, rubber boots made all the difference for me starting MANY years ago; put your pants cuffs inside them. Also, avoid touching anything with your body as you walk in.


----------

